# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  فتق چیست؟

## salamatpedia

فتق یا هرنیا مشکلی شایع بوده که سبب بروز برآمدگی موضعی در ناحیه شکم یا کشاله ران می شود. با اینکه فتق ها در اغلب موارد بی خطر هستند اما گاهی اوقات می توانند سبب ایجاد درد و ناراحتی نیز شوند.

*حقایقی سریع درباره فتق ها*
در این مطلب نکاتی کلیدی درباره هرنیا ها بیان شده است. فتق ها اغلب هیچ گونه علائم مشکل سازی ایجاد نمی کنند. با این حال، شکایت از درد فتق شکم می تواند بیانگر وجود مشکلی جدی باشد.تشخیص این موارد معمولا آسان بوده و با لمس یا مشاهده کردن برآمدگی امکان پذیر است. درمان این فتق ها می تواند از پایش فتق تا جراحی ترمیمی را شامل شود. این جراحی ها از طریق ایجاد یک سوراخ یا برش بر سطح شکم انجام می شوند. جراحی فتق اینگوئینال (در ناحیه کشاله ران) در کودکان و افراد مسن شیوع بیشتری دارد.

*فتق چیست؟*
فتق هنگامی بروز می دهد که یک ضعف یا سوراخ در پریتوئن به وجود می آید. پریتوئن یک دیواره عضلانی است که معمولا اندام های شکمی را در جای خود نگه می دارد.این نقص در پریتوئن به بافت ها و اندام ها این امکان را می دهد که به دیواره شکم فشار وارد کرده و فتق یا برآمدگی بر روی آن ایجاد کنند. امکان دارد این برآمدگی در هنگام دراز کشیدن صاف شده و یا بتوان آن را با فشار به داخل راند. سرفه کردن می تواند سبب پدیدار شدن مجدد فتق نافی شود.

*انواع فتق ها*
هرنیا ها معمولا در نواحی زیر یافت می شوند:*

 کشاله ران:*
فتق رانی سبب بروز یک برآمدگی در زیر کشاله ران شده که در زنان شیوع بیشتری دارد. فتق اینگوئینال یک برآمدگی در ناحیه کشاله ران است که می تواند تا به کیسه بیضه نیز انتشار یابد. این نوع فتق در مردان شیوع بیشتری دارد.* 

ناحیه بالایی شکم:*
فتق هیاتال یا هیاتوس هنگامی به وجود می آید که محتویات ناحیه بالایی شکم از طریق سوراخ دیافراگم به حفره قفسه سینه راه می یابند.

* ناف:*
برآمدگی این ناحیه به وسیله هرنیا ناف یا اطراف آن به وجود می آید.* 

جای زخم جراحی:*
جراحی های شکمی به دلیل ایجاد برش و جای زخم می توانند به بروز فتق منجر شوند.

*عوامل فتق*
صرف نظر از فتق برشی، بروز فتق هیچ گونه دلیل مشخصی ندارد. خطر ابتلا به هرنیا همگام با افزایش سن بیشتر شده و در مردان شیوع بیشتری دارد. فتق می تواند مادرزادی بوده و یا در کودکی به دلیل ضعف دیواره شکمی به وجود آید. فعالیت ها و مشکلات پزشکی که سبب افزایش فشار بر دیواره شکم می شوند می توانند به بروز فتق منجر شوند. از جمله آن ها می توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد:
زور زدن در دستشویی (برای مثال، ناشی از یبوست طولانی مدت)سرفه مداومسیستیک فیبروزیسبزرگی پروستاتزور زدن برای دفع ادراراضافه وزن و چاقیمایعات شکمیبلند کردن اجسام سنگیندیالیز صفاقیتغذیه ناکافیمصرف سیگارفشار فیزیکیعدم نزول بیضه
*عوامل خطر ابتلا به فتق برشی*
از آنجایی که فتق برشی در نتیجه جراحی به وجود می آید، واضح ترین عامل خطر آن انجام فرایند جراحی بر روی ناحیه شکم است. بیشترین احتمال ابتلای افراد ۳ تا ۶ ماه پس از جراحی می باشد. عوامل دیگری نیز احتمال این ابتلا را بیشتر می کنند که از جمله آن ها می توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد:
درگیری در فعالیت شدیدافزایش وزنباردار شدن
تمامی عوامل ذکر شده در بالا می توانند فشار بیشتری بر بافت های در حال ترمیم وارد کنند.عوامل خطر ابتلا به فتق اینگوئینالافراد زیر از نظر ابتلا به هرنیا اینگوئینال در معرض خطر بالاتری قرار دارند:
افراد مسنافراد دارای سابقه خانوادگیافرادی دارای سابقه ابتلامردانمصرف کنندگان سیگارافراد مبتلا به یبوست مزمنبارداری
مصرف سیگار خطر ابتلا به فتق اینگوئینال را افزایش می دهد زیرا مواد شیمیایی موجود در تنباکو سبب ضعیف شدن بافت ها می شوند.

*عوامل خطر ابتلا به فتق نافی*
فتقهای نافی بیشترین شیوع را در بین نوزادان نارس و با وزن کم در هنگام تولد دارند.عوامل خطر ابتلا به این نوع بیماری در بزرگسالان شامل موارد زیر می شوند:
داشتن اضافه وزنبارداری های متعددجنیست زن
عوامل خطر ابتلا به فتق هیاتال
افراد چاق و دارای سن بیش از ۵۰ سال از نظر ابتلا به فتق هیاتال در معرض خطر بالاتری قرار دارند.

*علائم*
در بسیاری از موارد فتق تنها یک تورم بدون درد است که هیچ مشکلی ایجاد نکرده و به هیچ مراقبت فوری پزشکی نیاز ندارد. با این وجود، فتق می تواند سبب بروز ناراحتی و درد شده و علائم آن در هنگام ایستادن، زور زدن یا بلند کردن اجسام سنگین تشدید شود.در برخی موارد، هرنیا نیاز به جراحی فوری دارد. برای مثال، هنگامی که بخشی از روده ها توسط فتق اینگوئینال مسدود یا پیچ خورده می شوند نیاز به جراحی فوری می باشد. در صورتی که فتق اینگوئینال سبب بروز شکایت های حاد شکمی شود نیاز به مراقبت پزشکی فوری می باشد. از جمله این شکایت ها می توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد:
دردحالت تهوعاستفراغصاف نشدن برآمدگی با فشار
در این موارد، تورم معمولا سفت و حساس به لمس بوده و نمی توان آن را با فشار صاف کرد. فتق هیاتال می تواند علائم رفلاکس اسیدی معده (همانند سوزش سر دل) را ایجاد کند. این علائم هنگامی ایجاد می شوند که اسید معده به مری راه می یابد.

*عوارض فتقهای شدید*
۴۰ درصد از فتق های رانی ظرف ۲ سال پس از تشخیص منجر به استرانگوله (فشردگی شدید) روده می شوند.استرانگوله شدن عارضه ای است که در آن خون رونده به بافت متوقف شده و نیازمند مراقبت اورژانسی است. این مراجع بهداشتی جراحی های اختیاری و پیشگیرانه را نسبت به جراحی های اورژانسی و پر خطر ترجیح می دهند.

*درمان فتق*
اقدام معمول برای هرنیا های بدون علامت پایش و انتظار است. هر چند، این اقدام برای برخی فتق ها از جمله فتق های رانی خطرناک است.تاکنون مشخص نشده در ترمیم فتق های اینگوئینالی که با فشار صاف می شوند جراحی های غیر اورژانسی ارزش صبر کردن را دارند یا خیر. کالج جراحان آمریکا و برخی دیگر از سازمان های پزشکی برای چنین فتق هایی انجام جراحی اختیاری را نسبت به روش پایش و انتظار ترجیح می دهند.برخی مراجع دیگر توصیه می کنند جهت پیشگیری از استرانگوله شدن روده ها در آینده ترمیم جراحی انجام شود.



دکتر هوشنگ قوامی بورد تخصصی جراحی کلیه ، مجاری ادرار و ناباروری مردان

----------

